

Nvidia's Shield goes open-source - Codeson
http://www.bit-tech.net/news/gaming/2013/08/08/nvidia-shield-source/1?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+bit-tech%2Fnews+%28bit-tech.net+News+Feed%29

======
cbhl
"...along with binary driver packages"

It's pathetic that anyone can call releasing binary drivers "open-source".
Sigh.

